# JFrame (Mausrad, Hintergrund)



## mlauX (25. Jun 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich soll ein JFrame erstellen und verschiedene Events abfangen. Was an sich auch bisher funktioniert (MausradListener), allerdings bekomme ich bei "getScrollAmount();" "nur" die Zeilen, die gescrollt worden sind.. Aber nicht, ob nach oben bzw. nach unten gescrollt wurde.
Und mein 2. Problem ist, dass ich nicht genau weiß, wie ich beim Scrollen direkt die Hintergrundfarbe ändern kann. Das habe ich hier mit dunkler() versucht, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das angehen soll.. (Nur mitgepostet, damit ihr seht, dass ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht habe.. ) Sprich, man scrollt runter und die Farbe wird dunkler, nach oben wird die Farbe heller.. 

Ich hoffe jemand gibt mir ein paar hilfreiche Tipps :toll:

Danke im Voraus! 

Hier mein Code:



```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class MyFrame extends JFrame {
	static int r = 255;	
	static int g = 255;	
	static int b = 255;	
	
	public MyFrame() {
		super("Ein Frame..");
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		Container content = getContentPane();
		content.setLayout(new GridLayout(1, 3));
		addMouseWheelListener(new MouseWheelListener() {
			public void mouseWheelMoved(MouseWheelEvent e) {
			int steps = e.getWheelRotation();
			int bla = e.getScrollAmount();
			System.out.println(bla);
			System.out.println("scroll...");
			dunkler(bla);
			}
		});
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		MyFrame mf = new MyFrame();		
		mf.setSize(600, 400);
		mf.getContentPane().setBackground(new Color(r,g,b));
		mf.setLocation(150, 100);
		mf.setVisible(true); 
		
	}
	
	public void dunkler(int bla) {
		int temp;
		temp = r;
		if (r <= 255) {
			r = temp-bla;
			System.out.println(r);
		}
	}		
}
```


----------



## agentone (25. Jun 2010)

1.) Ob nach oben oder unten gescrollt wurde, bekommst du über e.getWheelRotation() heraus. Der Wert ist dann je nach Scrollrichtung positiv (wenn sich das Rad zu dir hin dreht) oder neagtiv (von dir weg).

2.)
Mit setBackground und getBackgrund kannst du die Hintergrundfarbe setzen.
Ich hab dein Programm mal etwas umgeschrieben, sodass man nun mit dem Mausrad die Hintergrundfarbe von Weiß auf Schwarz und umgekehrt ändern kann:

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class MyFrame extends JFrame {

    public MyFrame() {
        super("Ein Frame..");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        addMouseWheelListener(new MouseWheelListener() {
            public void mouseWheelMoved(MouseWheelEvent e) {
               int rotation = e.getWheelRotation();
               int amount = e.getScrollAmount();
               System.out.println(rotation);
               System.out.println(amount);
               changeBackground(rotation);
            }
        });
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        MyFrame mf = new MyFrame();
        mf.setSize(600, 400);
        mf.getContentPane().setBackground(Color.WHITE);
        mf.setLocation(150, 100);
        mf.setVisible(true);

    }
    
    private void changeBackground(int value)
    {
      for(int i=0; i<Math.abs(value); i++)
      {
        if(Integer.signum(value)==1)
        {
          getContentPane().setBackground(getContentPane().getBackground().darker());
        }
        else
        {
          getContentPane().setBackground(getContentPane().getBackground().brighter());
        }
      }
    }
}
```


----------



## mlauX (25. Jun 2010)

Guten Morgen agentone,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, jetzt sehe ich einiges klarer.. Ich habe zB. nicht herausfinden können, dass man den Hintergrund mit darker und brighter verändern kann.. Ich hab mir die Finger wunggegooglet.  
Und noch eine Frage: Wie finde ich heraus, ob ich im rechten oder linken Teil des Fensters bin? Ich würde spontan sagen, dass ich das per Koordinaten mache, oder? Sprich, wenn mein Fenster 600 brei ist, fängt die Hälfte bei 301 an. So würde ich das Lösen.. Vielen Dank an alle


----------



## agentone (25. Jun 2010)

Mit e.getX() die X-Koordinate herausfinden.
Mit getWidth() die Breite des Fensters herausfinden.
Und dann prüfen: e.getX()<getWidth()/2


----------



## mlauX (25. Jun 2010)

Vielen Dank schon mal dafür. Ein weiteres Problem habe ich noch. Ich möchte beispielsweise die Entertaste drücken und diese auch gedrückt lassen. Die Zeit soll dann gemessen werden, wie lange die Taste gedrückt war.. Allerdings triggert die Messung immer und nicht nur am Anfang. Ich dachte wenn ich keyReleased nutze, habe ich das Problem nicht. Aber das reagiert ja erst, wenn die Taste losgelassen wird. Irgendwo habe ich wieder n Denkfehler -__-


```
if(e.getKeyCode() == 10) {
	System.out.println("Die Zeitnahme beginnt.. " + System.currentTimeMillis());
	zstVorher = System.currentTimeMillis();
	}
```

Das habe ich in den Keylistener gepackt. Aber wenn ich Enter gedrückt lasse, dann beginnt der die Zeitnahme andauernd neu. Ich dachte an ne while, die nach dem ersten mal drücken abbricht oder so?


Und das hier soll erst getriggert werden, wenn die Taste losgelassen wird. Funktioniert soweit auch.. Ich glaube eher oben liegt das Problem.


```
public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e) {
if(e.getKeyCode() == 10) {
    zstNachher = System.currentTimeMillis();
    System.out.println("Zeit benoetigt: " + ((zstNachher - zstVorher)/1000) + " sec");
```


Jetzt bin ich erstmal an der frischen Luft. Werde mich aber später melden. 

Wie immer,
danke im Voraus


----------



## agentone (25. Jun 2010)

In der Klasse legst du dir eine Status-Variable fest, zum Beispiel:

```
private boolean keyEnter;
```
Und dann brauchst du noch eine Zeit-Variable für die Start-Zeit:

```
private long timeStart;
```

Unter keyPressed guckst du, ob keyState==false ist. Wenn ja, dann war die Taste eben noch nicht gedrückt und legst deshalb die timeStart auf System.currentTimeMillis(). Danach setzt du, egal was keyState vorher für einen Wert hatte, diese Variable auf true.

Unter keyReleased setzt du keyState auf false, berechnest die Differenz aus System.currentTimeMillis() und timeStart und gibst diese aus.

So müsste es funktionieren...


----------



## mlauX (25. Jun 2010)

So, einmal noch hoffe ich.. Dann lass ich euch erstmal wieder in Ruhe 
Ich möchte die Zeit, die ich gemessen habe in die Titelleiste einfügen. Ich habe folgenden Code, der aber die Leiste nicht ändern möchte:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.event.KeyAdapter;
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
 
public class MyFrame extends JFrame {
	static MyFrame mf = new MyFrame("blabla");
	//Zeitmessung..
	long zstVorher;
	long zstNachher;
	private boolean keyEnter;
	private long timeStart;
	long temp;
	long temp2;
	
    public MyFrame(String titel) {
        super(titel);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        addMouseWheelListener(new MouseWheelListener() {
            public void mouseWheelMoved(MouseWheelEvent e) {
               int rotation = e.getWheelRotation();
               int amount = e.getScrollAmount();
               System.out.println(rotation);
               System.out.println(amount);
               changeBackground(rotation);
            }
        });
		addKeyListener(new KeyListener() {
			public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
				if(keyEnter == false) {
					if (e.getKeyCode() == 10) {
					keyEnter = true;
					timeStart = System.currentTimeMillis();
					}
				}
				if(e.getKeyCode() == 82) {
					getContentPane().setBackground(Color.RED);					
				}
				if(e.getKeyCode() == 71) {
					getContentPane().setBackground(Color.GREEN);					
				}
				if(e.getKeyCode() == 66) {
					getContentPane().setBackground(Color.BLUE);					
				}				
			}

			public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e) {
				
				if(e.getKeyCode() == 10) {
					keyEnter = false;
					zstNachher = System.currentTimeMillis();
					
					temp = (zstNachher - timeStart)/1000;
					temp2 = zstNachher - timeStart;
					System.out.println("Die Zeit betraegt " + temp2 + " ms");
					System.out.println("Die zeit betraegt " + temp + " Sekunden");
					mf = new MyFrame("keine ahnung"); //das funktioniert nicht :(
				}				
			}

			public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e) {
							
			}
		});

    }
 
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        //MyFrame mf = new MyFrame("blabla");
	//mf.addKeyListener(MyFrame());
	//mf.addWindowListener(new WindowClosingAdapter());
        mf.setSize(600, 400);
        mf.getContentPane().setBackground(Color.WHITE);
        mf.setLocation(150, 100);
        mf.setVisible(true);
 
    }
    
    private void changeBackground(int value) {
      for(int i=0; i<Math.abs(value); i++) {
        if(Integer.signum(value)==1) {
          getContentPane().setBackground(getContentPane().getBackground().brighter());
        }
        else {
          getContentPane().setBackground(getContentPane().getBackground().darker());
        }
      }
    }
	
}
```

Ich brauche nicht unbedingt den kompletten Code, ein Denkanstoß wie bei den Koordinaten reicht mir aus. :rtfm:

Wie immer - danke im Voraus 
Gruß mlauX


----------



## agentone (25. Jun 2010)

Mit der Zeile 
	
	
	
	





```
mf = new MyFrame("keine ahnung");
```
 erstellst du ein neues Fenster, welches mit dem bestehenden nichts zutun hat. Stattdessen sollte 

```
mf.setTitle("Mein Programm (Ergebnis der Zeitmessung: "+temp2+" ms)");
```
das Gewünschte zur Folge haben. Du setzt nämlich den Titel des Fensters mf.


----------



## mlauX (25. Jun 2010)

So, ich danke dir vielmals! Alles läuft, kann geschlossen werden hier. 

Bis die Tage


----------



## Eldorado (26. Jun 2010)

Eine Frage: Warum sagen eigentlich so viele hier im Forum:


> Alles läuft, kann geschlossen werden hier


Die Themen schließt man doch selber und werden nicht von den mods geschlossen..
mfg
Eldorado


----------



## agentone (26. Jun 2010)

> Die Themen schließt man doch selber und werden nicht von den mods geschlossen..


Du kannst es höchstens "als erledigt markieren". Gelöscht werden die, glaub ich, sowieso nie...


----------



## Eldorado (26. Jun 2010)

Ich meinte damit:


> "als erledigt markieren"


----------



## agentone (26. Jun 2010)

Naja, es gibt vermutlich gewisse Angewohnheiten.
Die einen schreiben [closed] unter ihren letzten Beitrag, die anderen müssen immer das letzte Wort haben (*hust*).
Ob das jemandem was bringt oder nicht, interessiert dann auch niemand mehr. Es soll nur irgendwie gezeigt werden, dass die Aufgabe erfüllt ist, und deshalb nicht länger über das Thema geredet werden muss. Und das kann man eben durch so einen Satz ausdrücken.


----------



## Ebenius (26. Jun 2010)

Fürs nächste mal: http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/86306-thema-erledigt-markieren.html

Ebenius


----------

